# ZOSTAVAX (shingles vaccine)



## SScoder (May 9, 2007)

ZOSTAVAX ("shingles vaccine)
Does anyone have any information regarding Medicare guidlines for billing the new vaccine?  ie;  CPT, ICD etc..  and is anyone billing and GETTING PAID for those by Medicare  and othr carriers?  Thank you!!


----------



## Kenyel (May 9, 2007)

Medicare will not reimburse for Zostaxax.  Get a waiver signed and collect the money


----------



## lflocca1 (May 14, 2007)

Medicare Part D is covering the Zostavax vaccine.

ICD-9  -  V05.8


----------



## SScoder (Nov 19, 2007)

What I have learned since original post is that .. Dr writes RX, pt brings rx to office, we bill G0377  for administration only.  Medicare D pays vaccine.  This is on Medicare and Palmetto GBA websites.  This will end on Jan 1, 2008.  The vaccine and admin will be covered under part D only.  Go377 will not be valid.  Bill the patient and then the pt may bill part D.   

see: www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5486.pdf 
www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5459.pdf

Now let me ask.. who will be adminstering these vaccines?  The pharmacy?  How is everyone handling this scenerio?

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------

